# New Drop Down Menus



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I've added some drop down menus to the top menu bar to make it easier to navigate the website.

Let me know if anything about the layout or menu looks broken.

Thanks!

Edit: If anyone reading this is using Internet Explorer 6. Let me know if the menus don't look aligned right. Thanks


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

In IE8 the drop-downs appear to the right of the top level link rather than below it. It's still usable, although it's tricky getting to the "Community" drop-down before it disappears.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I was having that exact problem on IE8 yesterday but thought I'd fixed it. I did make a couple changes since though. I should be able to get it fixed tomorrow when I'm in front of a Windows machine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

markx said:


> In IE8 the drop-downs appear to the right of the top level link rather than below it. It's still usable, although it's tricky getting to the "Community" drop-down before it disappears.


Same for IE6. Also the bottom of the drop-down menu looks misaligned. It's a nice touch, though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks fine with Chrome


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

The issues in IE6 and IE8 should both be fixed.

You may need to refresh the forums and/or clear your cache to notice them.

Let me know if you still see any issues.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

The issues are indeed fixed in IE8. Thanks!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Great! Any word from the IE6 users out there? (upgrade! )


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

IE tab in Firefox looks fine, I'm almost certain it's IE6 I have installed


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks!

I tested it out in a program called IETester that allows you to test back to IE5, but I just wanted to make sure with the "IE6 dedicated"


----------

